# 3-mile and I-10 bridge



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Fish both today with my usual fishing buddy Jason and his little girl Ayla. Caught some sheepies and Ayla caught one white trout. Got caught in a little rain but stayed dry under the bridge. Beautiful day on the water. No reds today but had some big hits near dark that snapped our lines. They were either big reds or sharks. Had a great time.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome job!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

What did you catch the sheeps on?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Fiddlers.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

A stupid question. Where is this 3 mile bridge and Bob Sykes? Are they the same? I'm out of territory.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not a stupid question. But no. Bob sikes pier is the old bridge that ran beside the bridge going into Pensacola beach. The 3mile pier is the drive on pier that is beside the 3 mile bridge that runs over the bay between Pensacola and gulf breeze. (highway 98)


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

CORNBREAD616 said:


> It's not a stupid question. But no. Bob sikes pier is the old bridge that ran beside the bridge going into Pensacola beach. The 3mile pier is the drive on pier that is beside the 3 mile bridge that runs over the bay between Pensacola and gulf breeze. (highway 98)


Wow. Thanks for quick response.


----------

